# 1968 weatherstrip name the part



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Anybody knows what this piece of rubber behind the quarter window in a 68 GTO Convertible is called? I thought it was H182 at Ames but it doesn’t look like it at all.

Any thoughts?


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

No info? Would like to place an order with Ames and would make sense to get it with the lot.

Could it be a discontinued part? Convertible only? 68 only?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi aseyc,

It may be called “rear compartment side seal”





1968-1972 Pontiac Tempest, LeMans & GTO convertible rear compartment side U-jam seals, pr :: Weatherstrip-convertible :: Convertible Top Specialists


This is one of the often overlooked seals on your 1968-1972 Pontiac Tempest, LeMans & GTO convertible, it is called the U-jam lock pillar seal and it goes inside the door jamb, by replacing them you will notice a big reduction in wind coming into the car. Sold as a pair.



www.topsdown.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think you have the right part from Ames. Send them an Email with the picture attached and make sure.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks GTOTIGR. That seems to be the same one that I found on Ames. Will do as per O52 suggestion and send Ames my photo.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

For those who have the same question, I got a reply from Ames confirming that part number H182 is indeed the part that I need. On closer inspection I can also see the tab shown in the picture where the two screws hold it in place. This will be behind the rear quarter covers.
From what I can deduct, the link above by GTOTIGR is also referring to the same item.


----------

